# New guy, two cats (one is new rescue)



## Veronis

Hi all,

My name is Kelby. I live with my fiance Meg, and two cats. We had a dog until about a month ago or so - he's gone to Washington DC for police dog training.

I have had a cat, Sebastian, for about 8 years (he's around 9 now). He's lived peacefully with several other cats over the years, as well as a dog. He's front-declawed because at one point it was an ultimatum I ran into where I either had to front-declaw or give up the cat entirely.

Anyway - two months ago a young cat that looked almost like Sebastian, except he's polydactyl with huge thumbs on each front paw, came up from the curb, all scrawny and sad, meowing at me. He had a bunch of ticks and fleas all over him.

I fed him, got him cleaned up, properly removed all the ticks (kept for vet), got him his shots, then separated him in the basement with a litter box. I got him neutered early last month - he's 1 year old per the vet. He's sweet, but he's used to only fighting with other cats I think.

We named him Hemingway.

He's met Sebastian twice (no sooner than a month after moving into the basement) and has attacked both times, probably out of fear. There's hissing and catball-kicking, and Sebastian always runs away/hides.

I've read various articles about introducing cats, and have followed the advice. I listened to the vet and installed Feliway plug-ins on each floor of our house a week ago.

The articles I've read from the top of google search results have given some advice, and I've followed them as best I can with what resources I have available.

At any rate, tonight we are going to try another re-introduction. It's impossible to have a "face to face" without them being able to interact directly. My pet gate is 4 feet tall and they can both jump it easily.

Sebastian always wants to run away when he sees Hemingway, and Hemingway always wants to chase him/attack him. Where do we go from here?

*Sebastian*

*Hemingway*

*Hemingway's giant thumbs*


----------



## Marcia

Welcome to the forum! We also have some cat to cat introductions in the sticky section. It's frustrating for sure, but you are doing everything right. 

Try stacking 2 baby gates, making it almost as tall as the your neck. You can usually find them pretty cheaply in thrift stores or resell shops. I own 3 for just such occasions. Also, you could go to Home Depot or Lowes and have them cut you a lattice panel to fit inside the door frame. They will cut for free. Tie one side to the open door hinges and figure a way to keep it closed (bungee cord, rope, heavy duty Velcro, hook and eyes, etc.). 

Aggression is something that concerns me with every cat I've adopted. I really believe that 90% of cats can be taught to peacefully coexist, but I know some just don't work out.

*PLEASE keep us posted on how this works out. Many of us will benefit from your progress reports, both positive and negative, especially since you have tried everything most of us would have tried.*


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I wanted to add a picture of what Marcia was talking about...The Lattice Gate...
I did this as soon as we moved into our new home! In my case, it is to keep our dogs out of the Cats Room! Gives my cats a place to use litter boxes, etc...without any Nosey Dogs! My gate is permanent, so is hinged to swing open!


----------



## Arianwen

I've never seen anything quite like the lattice gate before - I think it is a wonderful idea and so flexible.

Really hope it works out for you. I've never tried it but someone told me that Bach Flower Remedies added to their food might help, Somebody else might know if that is worth tryoing or not.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Welcome Kelby. You came to the right place for help and answers. 

I love the picture of Sebastian! 
The expression is: "Like Dude, why did you bring that other cat in OUR home"?

Both your boys are very cute. Gotta love those toes!


----------



## Veronis

I looked under every forum and unless I somehow missed it, there's no such sticky about introducing two cats here.

I can't do the lattice gate; we rent a townhouse right now and if I mess up the molding they'll charge us about a hundred dollars.

I also can't double up on the cat gate because their combined height would make it impossible for Meg to get up and down the basement steps without crawling on her hands and knees through the lower gate. I'm not really sure how to proceed without putting them in the same room and watching them closely.

People are saying it's too soon to put them in the same room again. I'm not sure I have a choice but to do it this way. Is it going to do more harm than good?

I managed to distract them last night with toys and whatnot, and it kept Hemingway busy for the better part of a half hour, but eventually while both of them were playing with the "Cat's Meow", Hemingway fixated on Sebastian and then pounced at him.

They ran upstairs and I followed with a can full of pennies. They hissed at each other and rowr'd for about 5 minutes, mostly unmoving, and Meg and I sat silently a few feet away. When Hemingway pounced, I shook the crap out of the can and it scared them. I put Hemingway back into the basement for the night.

I'm not sure if I should only put him in there for a few minutes or a few hours or what, or if the face to face meetings are altogether a bad idea right now no matter what.


----------



## Veronis

Also, been meaning to ask -

Right now Hemingway's (the new attacky one) "home base" is the basement, where he remains separated for 95% of the time. We visit him for pets/playtime/treats, and of course he has a scratch post/litter/water/food bowls.

I was wondering if a better base camp might be our computer office. I work from home so he'd see a lot of me during the week, and I could still keep the cats separated. Sebastian would also get his basement back (he uses all floors of the townhouse). I also worry that Hemingway is going to become territorial of the entire basement even though we switch them from time to time, which would make double our work.

Is this a good idea, or are things probably better left as-is?


----------



## rural-cat

would it be possible to simply replace the home office door with a screened door? since you're renting, you could carefully remove that door and use the same screw holes from the solid doors hinges for the screened door. and before you were to move out of your rental you could simply remove your screened door and put the solid door back up.

this would allow sebastian and hemingway to see each other, but not get to each other. you could thumb tack a sheet or towel or similar over the screened door when either cat needs a break from seeing the other. and you could give both cats treats when they're on either side of the screened door, to help them associate good things happening when they're together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Veronis, You CAN still do a lattice gate! Just have it cut 2-3inchs bigger than your door frame and it will fit againist the opening!







Just put something heavy against it to hold it in place, I used two litter buckets...
It won't mark the door or frame!
I use this one for temporary segregation! 
Good Luck!


----------

